# where are they made?



## dennis1215 (Mar 2, 2007)

where are look frames made? particularly the 595s?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm not 100% sure about the 595 in particular, but the most high-end Looks are now made in Tunisia, with the 555 made in Taiwan. Tunisia was once a French colony. The two nations still have close ties.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

dennis1215 said:


> where are look frames made? particularly the 595s?


With the exception of the 2007 555, all LOOK frames are made in Tunisia. A few years ago we built a factory there to produce our frames exclusively. The production manager is French and has been with LOOK for 10-15 years. After being built in the Tunisian factory, all of the bikes go to France for painting and finishing.

*[email protected]*


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

so no french people make the frame. what about time frames?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Time frames are made in France, in two small factories southeast of Lyon near the Alps. They weave their own carbon fiber sheets from threads sourced from Germany.

As for the relative quality coming out of either France or Tunisia, I can say that a 585 I recently test rode (alongside Chas!) had about the same quality of finish as my Time Edge Translink. Neither as perfect as my Colnago, but still of a very high standard. In any case, that 585 felt solid as hell. A few minor finish blemishes notwithstanding, it came across as first class all the way. One heck of a bicycle.


----------



## dennis1215 (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks for the information.


----------

